# Andorra electrical duty free?



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We'll shortly be heading for the Pyrenees and could pass through Andorra. I've been through before but not shopped, and have been north to south through the Pyrenees many times, so the visit would only be to possibly buy an IPod and small video camera, rather than enjoy the mountain views 

Could anyone tell me from recent experience if its definitely worth a visit to buy electricals?

We have 4*4, good tyres but no chains, so too much snow and they may not allow us up? Do lorries go through the tunnel?

Any info greatly appreciated!

Jason


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No recent experience- 4 years ago only but I suspect things have not changed.

We found that electrical goods were more expensive than our home Argos or Tesco, were last year's models and the choice was fairly limited. It felt as if " we've transported these things all the way up here and we're not getting any more stock until every single one of them has sold, at the original, transport-inflated, price."

If you plan to spend the night in Andora la Vella then there is a campsite there but it is used for skiing and I would suggest you book. It is in MHF ( Camping Valira )

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Was there 2 years ago,electrical goods are very expensive.
My ipod 3g was almost twice the price.

Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you've got Skype ( or even if you haven't...) this website has contact details for Centre Commercial Hyper in Andorra. If you know what you want you can ring them and ask for a price. It will give you some idea anyway.

http://www.andorra.ad/en-US/Resources/Pages/CENTRE_COMERCIAL_HYPER_ANDORRA.aspx

G


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Snow*

last Monday you could only go up to Andorra if you had snow chains, yes lots of snow


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This week end Andorra is snowed in.Not worth the trip just to buy electricals very costly same as Spain.
What tunnel are you thinking of the 2 i use are Somport and Bielsa both allow lorries I prefer Somport only because the Spanish side has better roads than Bielsa.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Other than getting to Barcelona we don't have a route in mind at the mo, so Andorra could be smack on the route or nowhere near. 

But with that much snow its not worth the trip only to be turned back if still snowchains/blocked.

Thankyou for all the replies

Jason


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yep, I was in Andorra last summer and electrical gear is more expensive there than over here - and if you don't check till later you'll also find the instruction manual is French not English (well mine was  )

Bike clothing can be quite a bit cheaper unless you want the latest Dainese which is also about UK price levels

coffin nails are cheap if you have the addiction - not me  

I can vouch for quality and prompt attention in the hospital in Andorra la Vella, although I was on a motorbike holiday this was a swimming accident in the water park


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_*coffin nails *_

Huh?


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Coffin Nails HUH

I think he means cigarettes

Finyar


----------

